
We're on the Way to Europa - IndianAstronaut
http://www.planetary.org/blogs/casey-dreier/2015/0202-its-official-we-are-on-the-way-to-europa-fy2016.html
======
Red_Tarsius
For anyone who doesn't know about the _Clipper_ :
[http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/missions/europa-
clipper/](http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/missions/europa-clipper/) > "The Europa
Clipper is a concept under study by NASA that would conduct detailed
reconnaissance of Jupiter's moon Europa and would investigate whether the icy
moon could harbor conditions suitable for life."

Europa is a very interesting moon; the atmosphere has oxygen and there's an
ice shell that could hide considerable amounts of water. Could there be
microbial life?

On the sci fi side, here's a wikipedia article about terraforming Europa:
[http://goo.gl/KNDV82](http://goo.gl/KNDV82)

Important note: > Europa receives about 540 rem a day (500 is already
potentially fatal) from Jupiter's large radiation belts (10 times stronger
than Earth's Van Allen radiation belts), and may prove a health threat to
colonists. The satellite lacks a magnetosphere, which not only leaves it
exposed to radiation by Jupiter, but to the solar wind.

~~~
arethuza
Also ESA Jupiter Icy Moon Explorer (JUICE):

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jupiter_Icy_Moon_Explorer](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jupiter_Icy_Moon_Explorer)

------
ubilanz
Name it Discovery.

------
pastullo
super excited for a Europa mission!

------
kjs3
That's an interesting way to say "there's a line item in a budget that hasn't
been passed".

------
npace12
ATTEMPT NO LANDING THERE

~~~
mr337
When I saw the headline that is all I could think of too.

------
teekert
But but... "All these worlds are yours, except Europa. Attempt no landing
there. Use them together. Use them in peace."

